

Literacy may have stolen brain power from other functions - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/11/literacy-takes-over-the-brain.ars

======
jerf
"Stolen"? Seriously? I suppose the next article I can expect to read is "Why
Your Ability To Read Is Just An Illusion".

(I dislike the titles that invoke the "The Thing You Suppose Does X Actually
Does Y" like that's a bad thing. The badness is in the supposition, not the
deviation from the supposition. What the brain is "supposed" to do is a human
construction, not universal truth.)

